# Making blanks



## Irish Pat (Feb 19, 2014)

How are pen blanks made?I'm very interested in making my own.Where can you find info and the process of making them.Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Handmade Pens Made From Beautiful Woods & by PatsHandcraftedPens


----------



## thewishman (Feb 19, 2014)

Hey Pat, go to the library page - the link is at the top of each IAP page:

Library Index - International Association of Penturners

You'll see two lines highlighted in blue, the first line has several categories. *Blanks* has articles on making blanks from lots of different materials. *Casting* has articles on how to make blanks with several types of resin. Lots of info and illustrations.


----------



## longbeard (Feb 19, 2014)

Go to the library and click on casting. 
Alumilite is giving a dicount during the bash.


Harry


----------



## Irish Pat (Feb 19, 2014)

Thank you guys for your help.


----------



## Kenny Durrant (Feb 19, 2014)

You can also make pen blanks by cutting up large chunks of wood into smaller pieces. I know that wasn't part of the question but thought I'd just throw that in there.


----------

